# Does the cold weather influence the quality of cigar you smoke?



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello Folks,

as it gets colder here in Chicago, I noticed I have less patience with cigars as I smoke in my unheated detached garage.

I'm now less likely to try a new smoke or grab a cigar that is average and find myself grabbing sticks I know will be really good. I know folks switch to shorter sticks this time of year but anyone else trying to make sure their time in the cold is more meaningful by grabbing more "sure things" to smoke?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Honestly, if I'm going to be in the cold, I reach for lesser sticks. If I'm going to smoke somewhere warm, I'll grab something nice. Something about the cold seems to restrict the flavor of a great cigar, at least it seems to me. Like cold turkey, it's good, but not as good as it is fresh from the oven.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Yep, like Derek i tend to grab lesser sticks. I also tend to buy small smokes. I just bought a 5er of those 1844 No. 50's to hopefully make that my winter smoke... we'll see how that goes. The short story can get expensive smoking it all the time.

It gets waaayyy too cold to really just sit outside and smoke, so I plan on burning the 1844 on the way home from work.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Ditto on the lesser smoke with bad weather. If it is cold outside and I know im going to be uncomfortable after 30min I tend to pick a smaller vitola and a cheaper stick, that way if I can't commit to the whole thing, its not a big loss.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I just bundle up, make sure there isnt any wind (south side of the house in the winter and north side of the house in the summer) and I also have a gas fire pit. Sometimes I smoke in the garage but I try not to let the cold affect me.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

It doesnt get to cold her in central Texas but it does get freezing every once in awhile during winter, hell even in spring (haha). When it is cold out i just can't smoke due to me shaking from the cold an me just focused on somthing WARM then trying to enjoy the cigar.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm curious if anyone else feels that the flavors are constricted at all in cold weather? As in, will an ordinarily great stick be less-flavorful if smoked in the cold?


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

I make sure I have my *smoking gloves *when I hit Lake Michigan or anywhere outside for a smoke.


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

I think it has more to do with how fast you smoke the cigar. On a cold day, there is a tendacy to smoke faster which makes the smoke too hot and degrades the taste.

Lucky for me, it doesn't get that cold in eastern NC.

Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## ilikebeertoo (Sep 1, 2012)

I actually find that the cold weather sharpens the flavors by dulling the ambient aromas. Downside is that I can't feel my fingertips after some time, I smoke faster, and I'm more likely to prematurely...end...even spectacular sticks.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Just smoked a CAO Brazilia and it's chilly. Not sure of effect on taste but it was very good. I believe the cold caused the split wrapper if suffered. Fortunately it was low maintenance and smoked surprisingly well with the damage.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

This year I don't have to worry about it too much since I do most of my cigar smoking at the Tali-banned Cigar Aficionado Club and the burn barrels are already out this year. Using this time to stock up back home though, and Short Stories are on my list for next winter. I have found some coronas and smaller vitolas that I really enjoy and will most likely keep them around as my winter smoke while I need to worry about such things. I'm hoping to be back in the Southeast permanently after I leave Germany this time.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I smoke a lot more Nubs and S&B in winter.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The quality of cigars i smoke remains constant all year as they are Cubans!
The only thing that changes is the size mostly Petite Coronas and Perlas!
For anyone reading this that doesn't know me Partagas shorts are my favorites all year long.
I never equated the size of a cigar with the quality of it.
But then i am in a different world Cubans are luxurious in all sizes just like women!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The quality of cigars i smoke remains constant all year as they are Cubans!
> The only thing that changes is the size mostly Petite Coronas and Perlas!
> For anyone reading this that doesn't know me Partagas shorts are my favorites all year long.
> I never equated the size of a cigar with the quality of it.
> But then i am in a different world Cubans are luxurious in all sizes just like women!


God bless you Tony. Wish I had more CCs and less of everything else so I could make the move!


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Quality? No.
Length? Yes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

capttrips said:


> God bless you Tony. Wish I had more CCs and less of everything else so I could make the move!


GOD BLESS you as well my brother!
As far as making the move many on here have sold off their Non Cuban stash to finance their trip to the dark-side!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm gonna say that it's not the actual cold weather that effects the taste of a cigar but its the time and effort that you put into tasting the cigar that effects the taste. In the cold you tend to take shorter, faster Puff's and your concentrating on keeping yourself warm and not really on the cigar.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Feldenak said:


> Quality? No.
> Length? Yes


Thats what she said....


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> GOD BLESS you as well my brother!
> As far as making the move many on here have sold off their Non Cuban stash to finance their trip to the dark-side!


That isn't a bad idea, but I don't have enough of the good stuff to get me the equivalent in CC. Still, might have to pear down the NC in favor of the CC gradually.


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Cold weather has only influenced the wrapper and makin it crack sometimes for me.

But otherwise no I just grab something I want and smoke it up regardless of it being average stick or a really good stick.
The ONLY thing I might consider is the size. Will NOT smoke a churchill in 25-40 degree temps in Wisconsin right now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

meatcake said:


> Thats what she said....


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks guys for the great input. 

Tony, I love the sound of your stash.


----------



## jd123541 (Nov 14, 2012)

As I currently sit in my shed shivering, between my 1910 perfection kerosene heater an my duraheat kerosene heater in new england at 10 pm. I wont let any weather stop me from enjoying my churchills. But yes, I tend to grab some lesser sticks, mainly because I just dont enjoy them quite as much when its this cold.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Shorter smokes like everyone else. The cold does really take away from the enjoyment though! I seem to lean towards maduro in the winter.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Thats what she said....


ound:


----------

